
React UI components for Elasticsearch - metagrover
https://github.com/appbaseio/reactivesearch
======
metagrover
Hello everyone!

Today, we are launching a major release of Reactivesearch (v2).

Key highlights:

\- Compatible with any Elasticsearch index hosted anywhere.

\- Comes with over 30 pre-built components which are common in building data-
driven UIs.

\- Can be extended to work with your own UI components. (Really handy if
already have a designed component and want it to work with Elasticsearch).

\- We also provide designer templates of all our components, which is helpful
for creating pixel-perfect UIs.

\- Consistent API for web and native mobile apps (Native version of the lib is
in alpha today)

You can see a post for building an e-commerce UI using Reactivesearch -
[https://codeburst.io/how-to-build-an-e-commerce-search-ui-
wi...](https://codeburst.io/how-to-build-an-e-commerce-search-ui-with-react-
and-elasticsearch-a581c823b2c3).

A lot of sweat and love has gone into building this, would appreciate any
helpful feedback, improvements we can make, or issues you may be seeing. :)

